# Recommendations for Zone 6b?



## gdupont (Mar 27, 2022)

Hi!

I moved recently and I’m looking for recommendations on what might grow and bloom well for me.

I’m in central New Jersey (zone 6b) in an apartment with south-facing windows that get good light, plus I have a grow light. My temps are always between 68F and 75F, with little variation between days and nights. Humidity is low, probably around 30% (plus a humidity tray if that helps). Air movement isn’t very strong, but I have a small fan that runs continuously on a low setting. The local water quality is quite good.

I know these aren’t great conditions, which is why I’m having trouble finding a good option!

I definitely prefer species and would like something that blooms throughout the year if possible, and preferably something on the small-to-medium size (not a micro-mini, but not a Grammatophyllum either!).

Might anything come to mind for these conditions? I really appreciate any recommendations!

Thank you!


----------

